# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Cool Dream: The Id, The Ego and The Superego

## bradybaker

First off, I'd like to say that this wasn't technically a "lucid" experience, but it was a pretty cool dream and I thought I'd share it with you.

Short History/Psychology Lesson:
Sigmund Freud was a pretty cool guy, made famous the world over by his extremely popular theory on personality. Some of you may have heard of the Id, Ego and Superego before, these concepts were developed by Freud.

The Id - controls the psyche, mind and a motivation and operates on the "pleasure principle" which translates basically to, "I want what I want, and I want it now."
It has 2 urges, one is Sex or "Eros" which comes from the instinctive desire to procreate, it basically wants to have sex as much and as often as possible. The other is Aggression or "Thanatos". Thanatos explains why one might want to punch their boss when he makes one work un-paid overtime.

The Ego - operates on the "reality principle" and understands how the world works. It also wants sex, but realizes that there are "proper" ways to go about getting it (ie. dating, marriage). The Ego bascially manages the Id and makes sure you don't do anything socially unacceptable.

The Superego - operates on the "ego ideal" which basically means to strictly follow the ethical/moral standards prescribed by authority figures. The superego is the "standard of perfection" that all mentally healthy beings strive to achieve.

The Id and Superego are basically opposing forces on the Ego, constantly fighting each other to control one's behaviour.

Anyways, that short little blurb doesn't nearly do justice to all Freud's amazing work, but at least gives those of you unfamiliar with Freud a general idea of why my dream was so interesting.

NOTE: Most of Freud's work has since been debunked by science (not falsifiable) and medicine (now lean toward biological theories).

Anywho, on to the dream.

Basically I was here on DV in my dream (except it wasn't a posting forum, more of a meeting of people all arguing with each other in person...but I still considered it to be DV for whatever reason). Some of you were screaming at me to be as lazy as possible, find someone to have sex with and disown my parents for placing so many "rules" on my life. While others were calmly telling me that I should study more, strive to be a "respectable" person and obey the laws and rules imposed on me. Meanwhile I was just caught in the middle kind of trying to cover my ears and just block out everything. It was actually a pretty intense experience.

When I woke, the first thing that came to my mind was Freud. Maybe the Id, and Superego do exist and what I, the Ego, experienced was one of their fierce struggles to control me. Pretty cool to think about., I hope you guys find it interesting. Ciao!

----------


## nightowl

> Basically I was here on DV in my dream (except it wasn't a posting forum, more of a meeting of people all arguing with each other in person...but I still considered it to be DV for whatever reason). Some of you were screaming at me to be as lazy as possible, find someone to have sex with and disown my parents for placing so many \"rules\" on my life. While others were calmly telling me that I should study more, strive to be a \"respectable\" person and obey the laws and rules imposed on me. Meanwhile I was just caught in the middle kind of trying to cover my ears and just block out everything. It was actually a pretty intense experience. [/b]



hehe  ::chuckle::  sounds like mixed personalities in there

----------


## incubusfunkman

Thats an intersesting thoery/experiance. makes sense on a lot of levels.

----------


## Je33ica

yeah that was an interesting dream involving the id, ego, superego

this reminds me of when i was worked to death by this theory when reading lord of the flies for english... oh, good times   :wink2:

----------


## s0berbob

Thats awesome.
If you have another dream like that, you should try to communicate or organize it.
*shrug*

----------


## kitkatt

I really should be recording my dreams !!! I have been dreaming the same way as some of this that you  have described for many years.  I constantly fight with my dreams , also.lol..anyway I'm 36 years old ..live in the Carolinas and serious need of adoption ......please !!!
Kitkatt

----------


## Seeker

See Kitkatt, someone responded to one of your posts!

Carolinas huh?  I'm just across the mountains from you!

Have you spoken to a dream guide and asked for help getting adopted?

----------

